# Mon iPod nano ne réagit plus !!!! : (



## Binouille (7 Mars 2011)

Bonjour à tous ! 
Il se trouve que j'ai un petit souci avec mon iPod ! Il ne réagit plus ! = $ J'ai fait l'erreur de le brancher à un câble USB relié à une autoradio et depuis, lorsque j'appuis sur play, la musique ne marche pas ! Et lorsque je le branche à mon ordi, c'est affiché "périphérique non reconnu" ! Pourtant c'est étrange mais lorsque je l'allume, tout s'affiche mais je ne peux ni écouter de la musique ni le brancher à mon ordi ! 
Que dois je faire !


MERCI


----------



## badmonkeyman (7 Mars 2011)

Bonsoir, 

voilà un petit tuto qui devrait résoudre votre problème, certes il date de 2006 mais la manip reste la même pour les iPod classic/nano :
http://www.iaddict.fr/forum/discussion-11627.htm

Rebooter l'iPod, si cela ne change pas, suivez la suite et restaurer le 

Bien évidemment, cela exclue la dernière génération d'iPod nano (6g).

Amicalement, 
badmonkeyman


----------

